# Popup noch offen? Popup tester?



## PowerCheat (4. März 2004)

Hallo, ich suche einen Script der testet ob ein Popup noch offen ist.

wenn nicht soll ein neues geöffnet werden!
ist es offen so soll ein link text oder so erscheinen... bzw. frei gegeben werden!

gibt es sowas?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## rootssw (4. März 2004)

Hallo.

Das ist kein Problem.

Das Popup rufst du ja so auf:

window.open('popup.htm', 'namedespopups');

Und du kannst ja immer überprüfen, ob das Objekt "namedespopups" noch existiert.
So, und wenn jetzt einer z. B. doppelt auf "News" klickt, kannst du z. B. eine Meldung ausgeben:


```
<a href="javascript:void(0)" onclick="if (!window.News) {window.open('news.htm', 'News'); return true;}else alert('Die News sind bereits geöffnet');">News</a>
```


----------



## PowerCheat (4. März 2004)

kann man das auch mit php verbinden? weil das würde meine arbeit wesendlich verbessern da ich dann nicht jede seite neu ändern muss... und neben bei die popups öffnen sich beim offnen der seite... hoffe das macht nicht so viel mühe mir dabei zu helfen...

aber ich danke schon mal dafür...


----------



## rootssw (5. März 2004)

Naja, kommt drauf an, was du darunter verstehst, ob man das mit PHP verbinden kann?
Ich weiss nämlich nicht so ganz, wie du das jetzt meinst!
Wenn du darauf aus bist, mit PHP zu überprüfen, ob das Fenster zur Zeit geöffnet ist, da gibt es eine ganz klare Antwort:

NEIN!

Das geht auf normalem Wege nicht (und jetzt bitte keiner eine Idee posten, wie es über "Umwege" vielleicht sehr sehr sehr umständlich zu machen wäre - man könnte ja auch von Berlin nach Hamburg reisen, indem man sich in Richtung Asien hält  ).

Und übrigens:
Du solltest dir vielleicht mal überlegen, in welchen Foren du deine Beiträge postest.
Das ursprüngliche Problem betraf nämlich JavaScript und jetzt wechselt es nach PHP!


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. März 2004)

zur Überprüfung, ob das Popup noch da ist...
da empfiehlt es sich, dies mit "closed" abzufragen, da das Popup auch noch als Objekt bekannt ist, wenn es bereits geschlossen ist.
	
	
	



```
if(popupName)
  {
  if(!popupName.closed)
    {
    //Popup noch offen
    }
  else
    {
    //Popup bereits geschlossen
    }
  }
else
  {
  //Popup wurde noch nicht geöffnet
  }
```


----------



## PowerCheat (6. März 2004)

okay will ich es noch mal probieren.... ich hoffe das es dann jetzt funktioniert... danke!

wenn nicht liegt es dann am offline test oder muss ich es online testen?

EDIT:
okay es kommt immer News also mein popupname ist undefiniert...


----------



## Fabian H (6. März 2004)

Hast du _popupName_ auch das Objekt des PopUps zugewiesen?


```
var oPopup;

function doPopup()
{
    oPopup = window.open('datei.html', '_blank');
}

function isOpenPopup()
{
    return oPopup.closed;
}
```


----------



## PowerCheat (7. März 2004)

denke schon wenn du meinst...


```
window.open("bla","bla2","statuscode");
```

ja dann habe ich bla als popupname benutzt ja...


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. März 2004)

bei dem Code öffnest du eine Datei "bla" , der Name des Popups ist dabei "bla2" ....was statuscode sein soll, wirst nur du alleine wissen


----------

